# Regular Grand Lodge of Texas



## Blake Bowden (Aug 29, 2010)

Kind of deceiving...

http://www.theregulargrandlodgeoftexas.com/default.html


----------



## tomasball (Aug 29, 2010)

On the "Constituent Lodges" page is a beautiful picture of a lodge room.  Anyone have any ideas where that really is?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 29, 2010)

tomasball said:


> On the "Constituent Lodges" page is a beautiful picture of a lodge room.  Anyone have any ideas where that really is?


 
I highly doubt that's one of their Lodges. In matter of fact, the address listed for their "Grand Lodge" is a residential address..lol

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQ8gEwAA


----------



## tomasball (Aug 29, 2010)

I doubt it too, I just thought it would be cool to figure out who they pilfered the pic from.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah it's gorgeous!


----------



## tomasball (Aug 29, 2010)

As for the address, I'm not going to be snooty.  The address of the Grand Commandery of Texas, KT is a business called PromotionalMerchandise.com, in Dallas.


----------



## tomasball (Aug 29, 2010)

Actually, the RGLT story is quite a rabbit hole.  They claim regularity by being recognized by the Regular Grand Lodge of England, whose Grand Master is a Peruvian Prince, and whose Grand Secretary is "Duke Alexander of Cabinda", a breakaway region of Angola.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the part about it being the "fasting growing Grand Lodge in Texas" yet they only have 5 Lodges.


----------



## tomasball (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, when you have three members, and you get one more...that's a 33 percent increase


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 29, 2010)

Fuzzy math I tell ya!


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Aug 29, 2010)

That picture is of a regular lodge in Tokyo if my memory serves correctly. I've seen it before as a regular lodge, I just can't precisely recall where.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Aug 29, 2010)

Yup, did some quick Googling and found it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU54UguUXgM

It's the Grand Lodge of Japan's Blue Lodge Room. Very beautiful I might add.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 29, 2010)

So the picture isn't even of one of their "fastest growing" "regular" Lodges? LOL  
I show that the Grand Lodge of Japan is recognized by us and they only recognize the Grand Lodge of Texas, not the poser "Regular Grand Lodge".


----------



## owls84 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just fell in love with that Lodge room. That is so awesome. Thanks Ashton, now I have added something to the Bucket List.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 1, 2010)

another fly by night GL... I bet they have a lodge in OHIO...


----------



## rhitland (Sep 2, 2010)

evil non-masons  , wait why do we care?  I always think it is a bunch of guys that where tired of the political BS in their original frat so they made their own.  Anyway I bet they give away scholarships as well, isn't that what makes us good masons?


----------



## tomasball (Sep 2, 2010)

It matters.  When clandestines are out there acting (and in some cases misbehaving) in public, representing themselves as Freemasons, it reflects on us.  A young man, without a regular masonic friend to guide him, will see these flashy websites and get sucked in, only to find that he'sbeen duped.  Ill will results.  The beautiful MasonicInfo website has a better argument than I can make:   
http://masonicinfo.com/fakemasonry.htm


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 2, 2010)

I think Worshipful Puss Boy had his tongue firmly in his cheek when making his post. :wink:

In all seriousness, the general public does not distinguish between "mainstream", Prince Hall, clandestine, or otherwise- to them, we are ALL "Masons" and, as such, what any of us do individually reflects upon all of us inclusively. I wish I had a solution for this but, sadly, I do not.


----------

